# Dreadz photo thread



## Dreadz (Oct 22, 2012)

Well i finally have a good enough camera to take decent pictures.  So here's some of my T's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dreadz (Oct 22, 2012)

G.pulchrips pairing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck on getting a viable sac!


----------



## Dreadz (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, ill post some more pics of some of my other T's soon.


----------



## Dreadz (Oct 23, 2012)

Got a few pics of my group of I.mira today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Oct 23, 2012)

Bred some B.vagans tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Nov 23, 2012)

Some new additions
















Gravid Female



B.albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, hope you'll get sacs out of the paired up ones!


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello everyone 

A very nice thread with great spider species ;-)...carry on with that


lg

Alex


----------



## Dreadz (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, and i hope they do lay some sacs. I'll post more pics later and keep everyone updated if any lay sacs.


----------



## hnyhny (Nov 25, 2012)

ooh!!!!sooooo  cute!!!!


----------



## Dreadz (Nov 28, 2012)

*A.versicolor*

Just a few pics of my Juvie A.versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Nov 28, 2012)

Freshly molted N.coloratovillosus





New P.ornata


----------



## Dreadz (Dec 7, 2012)

Small Female P.platyomma enjoying a snack



Small Male P.platyomma freshly molted







Male B.albiceps from a loan




Female B.albiceps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Dec 7, 2012)

*A couple nice big females*

Big female B.vagans







Female P.penderseni




Huge female P.regalis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Jan 14, 2013)

*Some slings and Juvies*

2.5" Megaphobema robustum




2/3" Psalmopoeus reduncus




2" Psalmopoeus irminia




2" Ephebopus murinus




1.75" Avicularia versicolor


----------



## Dreadz (Jan 15, 2013)

Gravid 7" Poecilotheria regalis




Female 5"Haplopelma minax just bred




Female 4"Homoeomma sp. "Blue Femur"




Unsexed 4" Ephebopus uatuman




Unsexed 3" Ceratogyrus darlingi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 5, 2013)

1.5" Female Brachypelma emilia in heavy premolt






5.5" Female Haplopelma vonwirthi eating a large dubia






4" MM Thrixopelma ockerti






3" MM Paraphysa scrofa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 5, 2013)

5" Male Brachypelma smithi freshly molted










Brachypelma albiceps successful breeding 3-5-13

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to see another one with the Homoeomma sp. "blue"


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah Storm76, the Homoeomma sp. "blue" are hard to come by and at that size to.


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 10, 2013)

*A few breedings*

C.ritae paired up 3-7-13 successful so far











Haplopelma vonwirthi paired up 3-7-13 successful so far






P.irminia Paired up 3-5-13 successful so far










I'll post pictures of updates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 12, 2013)

*Eggsac news*

Just checked my Brachypelma albopilosum female 3-12-13 and saw she had a bowl of silk ready to lay some eggs in :wink:





H.minax had her sac 2-20-13 and i decided to pill it today 3-12-13, still eggs and when i pulled it one egg was starting to mold and a few others burst on accident. Good thing i pulled it before the mold could spread to the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Mar 15, 2013)

Holy crap, you're in Blanchester!? I'm in Georgetown so we're relatively close.
Beautiful spiders btw  I can't wait for my collection to grow to this size.


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm right in Blanchester, so pretty close to you in Georgetown. Thanks, I'm going to be getting more here tomorrow and will post pics of them.


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 20, 2013)

*New additions 3-16-13*

2.5" Female Avicularia aurantiaca





3" Female? Poecilotheria miranda





5" Female Poecilotheria ornata





4"Female Megaphobema mesomelas





2" Megaphobema robustum


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 20, 2013)

C.ritae paring 3-19-13 successful so far and female getting bigger since last pairing









P.scrofa paring 3-18-13, Male was very interested and as seen in the photos pinned the female against the ground a few times. Successful so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 20, 2013)

Brachypelma albopilosum sac 3-18-13





2" male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. fresh molt





3.5" Female Grammostola iheringi 





2" T.gigas






6-6.5" Female X.immanis Post molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 20, 2013)

Really nice T collection and hope you get some successful egg-sacs.


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 20, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> Really nice T collection and hope you get some successful egg-sacs.


Thanks, I'm hoping for lots of slings here in the near future.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck with the ritae! And especially good luck with those P. scrofa. I paired one of my females over a year ago, and she is showing no signs of anything still. The other female i wanted to pair but she seemed to be in premolt, and still will never molt. Luckily my mature male is a little over a year old, and still building webs like crazy.


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 20, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Good luck with the ritae! And especially good luck with those P. scrofa. I paired one of my females over a year ago, and she is showing no signs of anything still. The other female i wanted to pair but she seemed to be in premolt, and still will never molt. Luckily my mature male is a little over a year old, and still building webs like crazy.


Thanks, yeah the C.ritae were really easy to pair up, but the scrofa's were a little harder. I have 4 MM and 3 females and most of the MM seem to be very afraid of the females when i attempted to breed them.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thats crazy. My male was more than willing to get the deed done, but every once and a while i had to talk him into getting closer to her with the paintbrush. Not sure what is the key to getting this species to drop, but i have pretty much given up on my female ever dropping, and the other female ever molting lol.


----------



## tyrantuladub (Mar 21, 2013)

Dreadz said:


> Gravid 7" Poecilotheria regalis
> View attachment 112105


Such a beautiful girl right here haha. These guys are by far my favorite T, and are the T that made me want to start keeping. Really excited to be getting some soon. First instars from catfishrod69 haha 

Those are some amazing new additions man! Particularly the _Avicularia aurantiaca_, and that absolutely stunning _Megaphobema mesomelas_! When I first saw that my jaw dropped and I immediately said "I want one!" Gonna be breeding either of those? Haha 

Good luck with all your pairings man, if all goes well with the _Cyriocosmus ritae_ then I'll be interested in getting a few of those beauties haha.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 21, 2013)

Second instars* 


tyrantuladub said:


> First instars from catfishrod69 haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 23, 2013)

tyrantuladub said:


> Such a beautiful girl right here haha. These guys are by far my favorite T, and are the T that made me want to start keeping. Really excited to be getting some soon. First instars from catfishrod69 haha
> 
> Those are some amazing new additions man! Particularly the _Avicularia aurantiaca_, and that absolutely stunning _Megaphobema mesomelas_! When I first saw that my jaw dropped and I immediately said "I want one!" Gonna be breeding either of those? Haha
> 
> Good luck with all your pairings man, if all goes well with the _Cyriocosmus ritae_ then I'll be interested in getting a few of those beauties haha.


Good choice in a favorite T, i love the regalis and my big female dropped her sac and in the next few days i'll be checking up on it to see how they are doing. I do plan on breeding the other T's i have but just gotta wait for them to grow up and then find mates for them. My C.ritae female has recently started to web more and burrow so hoping for a sac soon.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 23, 2013)

Good luck with the regalis man. I currently have 1st instars in the incubator.


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 23, 2013)

5.5" Female Grammostola pulchra








Mature Male Xenesthis immanis








Grammostola pulchripes 3-22-13 successful pairing








Avicularia avicularia pairing 3-23-13, successful so far


----------



## tyrantuladub (Mar 24, 2013)

Dreadz said:


> Good choice in a favorite T, i love the regalis and my big female dropped her sac and in the next few days i'll be checking up on it to see how they are doing. I do plan on breeding the other T's i have but just gotta wait for them to grow up and then find mates for them. My C.ritae female has recently started to web more and burrow so hoping for a sac soon.


Thanks man! Good luck 

Good deal, I'll be keeping an eye out haha. Can you give any insight as to temperament/handleability on the _Megaphobema_ genus? I've looked many places and can't seem to come up with anything.

Also, do I sense an _X. immanis_ pairing soon?


----------



## Dreadz (Mar 28, 2013)

tyrantuladub said:


> Thanks man! Good luck
> 
> Good deal, I'll be keeping an eye out haha. Can you give any insight as to temperament/handleability on the _Megaphobema_ genus? I've looked many places and can't seem to come up with anything.
> 
> Also, do I sense an _X. immanis_ pairing soon?


Well i pulled the p.regalis sac and looks to be very good! Day 20 and all of them were ewls no bad eggs, i have to still count them though. And for the Megaphobema genus the ones that i have are preety skiddish but don't kick to much hair, they more like to run and hide and like to burrow. I have not gotten a threat posture yet from any of mine and i haven't tried to handle them yet so I'm not to sure about that. Oh and yes i will be pairing the X.immanis here soon, i attempted to twice already but them male was a little frightened of the female even though she showed interest and she is smaller than him lol.


----------



## tyrantuladub (Mar 28, 2013)

Dreadz said:


> Well i pulled the p.regalis sac and looks to be very good! Day 20 and all of them were ewls no bad eggs, i have to still count them though. And for the Megaphobema genus the ones that i have are preety skiddish but don't kick to much hair, they more like to run and hide and like to burrow. I have not gotten a threat posture yet from any of mine and i haven't tried to handle them yet so I'm not to sure about that. Oh and yes i will be pairing the X.immanis here soon, i attempted to twice already but them male was a little frightened of the female even though she showed interest and she is smaller than him lol.


That's awesome, congrats! Well that's cool, I'm one of those kinds of people that will free-handle pretty much anything that isn't deadly venomous and/or psycho so, yeah... Haha... Probably gonna try and handle my _E. murinus_ in the next few days if she's up to it.

Haha, the male is whipped! I knew my spider sense was tingling XD


----------



## Dreadz (Apr 13, 2013)

*Couple of updates*

3/4" Ephebopus cyanognathus sling




Brachypelma vagans pairing Female #1 4-8-13




Brachypelma vagans pairing Female #3 4-8-13




Brachypelma albopilosum Sac 4-1-13









Poecilotheria regalis sac 3-26-13

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## friendttyy (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats on the sacs hope you manage to raise as many to 2nd instar as possible


----------



## Dreadz (Apr 14, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> Congrats on the sacs hope you manage to raise as many to 2nd instar as possible


Thank you and the B.albo's are already 1st instar and the first P.regalis sling just molted 1st instar.


----------



## Dreadz (Apr 14, 2013)

*Psalmopoeus!!*

1.5" Psalmopoeus reduncus





2" Psalmopoeus pulcher





3.5" Psalmopoeus irminia



4.5"- 5" Female Psalmopoeus cambrigei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysteryavic (May 30, 2013)

More pics of babies and baby making! good to see all these pics hopefully i can get some of the ones u have too there soo cute!


----------

